# Educate me.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

OK, I don't know squat about crafts or knitting or anything like that, But some friends were up from NW Iowa today and the two women (mother and daughter) were talking about felt soap or soap felt or something like that. If I'm explaining this even close to accurately, what are they talking about? Thanks.


----------



## ccgal2 (Jun 27, 2015)

Try this link, it explains it better then I can. I've never done this myself, but I received some as a gift one time and it was nice. http://pinterest.com/pin/143059725634794444/


----------

